# Amnesty for bootlegs?



## Yikes (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.latimes.com/local/cityhall/la-me-illegal-housing-amnesty-20140818-story.html#page=1


----------



## Msradell (Aug 24, 2014)

Their mayor must be kin to Obama!  It's a look the same thing he wants to do with illegal aliens.  Don't worry about the fact that the apartments violated the law when they were built, they are there now so let them become legal.  If they do this they should do the same thing and grandfather in unpermitted home renovations, they are certainly no more dangerous.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 24, 2014)

Msradell said:
			
		

> Their mayor must be kin to Obama!  It's a look the same thing he wants to do with illegal aliens.  Don't worry about the fact that the apartments violated the law when they were built, they are there now so let them become legal.  If they do this they should do the same thing and grandfather in unpermitted home renovations, they are certainly no more dangerous.


That's real interesting... the mayor is not involved, not mentioned in the article, yet he and the black guy is to blame


----------



## Mark K (Aug 24, 2014)

Reading the article it appears that the amnesty applies to zoning and possibly administrative regulations and not building code provisions related to safety.  What is better to insist on punishment for those who broke a law or have the safety violations corrected and bring the units into the system.  When the additional units are recognized I would expect the property taxes to go up.  If you insist on punishment then many of the bootleg units would not be reported and the safety violations would not be identified and corrected.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 25, 2014)

And if you read the article, you will see that the mayor is not involved, nor is the black guy


----------

